# Oatmeal, Milk & Honey Fragrance Oil



## Stacykins (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of a place that sells a good/awesome Oatmeal, Milk & Honey Fragrance Oil? My past batches of soap have used EO, but now I want to try out FO. And I think that is a fragrance that would please men and women (my housemates who want me to make the soap, rofl, they weren't helpful when I asked for scent suggestions). 

How much FO do you use per pound of oils? I know how much for EO, but not for FO. 

Thanks!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 29, 2009)

My family loves the omh from BrambleBerry. I use it at 1 0z. per pound.
I know lots of others here use between .5 and .75 per pound.

Jude


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the  OMH from The Scent Works (at 0.7 oz ppo) but I just found Buzzy Bumble Buttermilk Bath from Oregon Trails http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/fragranceAE.html which is AMAZING - less cloying.


----------



## Milla (Jun 30, 2009)

I got mine from Sweet Cakes (0.7 oz ppo).  It looks like it's their best seller.  Yummy!  Everyone I know loves this scent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the one I got at Voyageur Soap and Candle , but am going to try others out .

Kitn


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 30, 2009)

..


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 30, 2009)

I have omh from soapsupplies.net and use .5 per lb.  I like it very much.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2009)

ive tried three, bram, ng, peak, bram the best so far.


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 7, 2009)

tried brambleberry. My family loves it, haven't tried any others yet.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 7, 2009)

bram IS awesome...I also love the FO from tennesee candle supplies...OMG...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 11, 2009)

I got mine from Camden Grey and everyone likes it as well.


----------

